# Seen a member but new to posting.



## vahawgdaddy (Mar 4, 2021)

So I signed up a while ago and pretty much keep to myself ... saw something in the classifieds I want to grab for my kid but can't message.... what does one need for privileges to reply to a classified?


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

2 weeks and 20 posts looks like your good on the 2 weeks and need 17 more posts. You can read the rules to confirm.


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

A post can be a reply no need to start new threads


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

vahawgdaddy.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## Verminaters1967 (Aug 20, 2019)

READ THE RULES ! this is asked EVERY WEEK


----------



## aeds151 (Feb 19, 2016)

Verminaters1967 said:


> READ THE RULES ! this is asked EVERY WEEK


*EVERY DAY


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## NPET51 (Dec 28, 2021)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## vahawgdaddy (Mar 4, 2021)

vahawgdaddy said:


> So I signed up a while ago and pretty much keep to myself ... saw something in the classifieds I want to grab for my kid but can't message.... what does one need for privileges to reply to a classified?





buttercup said:


> Welcome buddy from Penn State


thanks Buttercup... my kid may be playing baseball there...... we will see he has been on visits 2 in the last month..... loved the Michigan State Football game he attended


----------



## mattmass (Nov 6, 2015)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## NotARocketScientist (2 mo ago)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## BabyBuckKiller (Dec 6, 2020)

In the same boat. 19 posts to go.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

vahawgdaddy said:


> thanks Buttercup... my kid may be playing baseball there...... we will see he has been on visits 2 in the last month..... loved the Michigan State Football game he attended


It is a great town and area. Went to school here and retired from PSU. I hunt in an area owned by PSU and I can and have killed about everything PA has to offer there. The baseball team is not bad but can use all the players it can get!


----------



## Cwalk1024 (6 mo ago)

vahawgdaddy said:


> So I signed up a while ago and pretty much keep to myself ... saw something in the classifieds I want to grab for my kid but can't message.... what does one need for privileges to reply to a classified?


And if you’re like me I can’t think of anything super smart to say after reading all these posts and articles from other archers. But just adding comments to threads like this will help you get there!


----------



## tkappers (Sep 5, 2007)

Im in the same boat it seems! Somehow my post count got reset?


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome


----------



## MuffinMan21 (1 mo ago)

I’m glad I’m not the only one that read the rules and missed the two weeks applied to messaging. Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## theseeker66 (2 mo ago)

Welcome, good luck


----------



## gweaver8409 (1 mo ago)

CASHMONEY said:


> A post can be a reply no need to start new threads


I've been replying to quite a few posts just reading and learning about others here. Interesting actually. I'm new here too. From Colorado. I shoot an old American Eagle recurve 90# compound.


----------



## budscott0839 (1 mo ago)

Welcome from ohio


----------



## ForwardFlight (2 mo ago)

Been a member for a bit as well. Same deal! Saw something in the classifieds and realized I needed a post count


----------

